

Charlottesville VA is first city in USA to pass an anti-drone resolution - ramisms
http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201302062051-0022528

======
mactitan
<<But some feel the ban may be premature. Charlottesville Vice Mayor, Kristin
Szakos, who voted against the resolution, said she "can imagine ways in which
drones might be used for positive things". >>

True but there's no point in being hasty since out rights are evaporating a
bit too fast before serious debate.

<https://www.rutherford.org/> John Whitehead is seems to be worth reading:

The Fourth Amendment was intended to protect the citizenry—both our property
and our bodies—from “unreasonable searches and seizures” by government agents.
Unfortunately, as John Whitehead reveals in this week's vodcast, the rights
supposedly guaranteed by the U.S. Constitution have been steadily eroded over
the past few decades, leaving Americans literally stranded on the side of the
road, grasping for dignity.

